# My Saratoga Jardini!!!



## *KrAmEr* (Sep 2, 2007)

Damn it's hard to get a decent picture of this fish 
He/She is about 8 or 9 inches


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice jardini. What size tank is he in? 
By the way, welcome to FishForums.


----------



## *KrAmEr* (Sep 2, 2007)

Scuba Kid said:


> Nice jardini. What size tank is he in?
> By the way, welcome to FishForums.


Thanks!!

He is in a 5'x20"x20" at the moment but I ordered a tank just for him which is going to be 6'x2.5'Wx2' ill have it in a couple of weeks


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice fish. What are the characteristics of the saratago??


----------



## *KrAmEr* (Sep 2, 2007)

Danh said:


> Nice fish. What are the characteristics of the saratago??


Thanks I noticed you have a Silver arowana, the saratoga is part of the arowana family. 
heres a family chart 

It's scientific name is "Scleropages Jardini"

Their characteristics are very similar too the Silver aro but they are way more aggresive and are known to kill all tankmates without warning but there alot more skittish than the silver aro. They normally max out at around 25" in an Aquarium.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I meant what makes it a saratoga and not a Austrailian. I guess the Aus is the "normal" jardini?

I also just got a black aro.


----------

